# What to know before the flip 12/12



## hero4u2b (May 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,. This is my first indoor grow and  everyone here has taught me alot..so a big Thank you... I , by choice have 2 female plants, one is a white rhino and the other a freebie femmed called TNT kush.. Both are now close to theyre 8th week into veg, I have them in 7 gall pots in FFOF soil using the FF trio nutes. I originally had 2 reflector setups with 4 - 35 watt  6500 CFLs ( growbrights) under each reflector from HTG.. I noticed that the light was not getting down to the lower branchs thier shoots ect so I went out and bought 4 - 42 watt CFLS 6500k..and placed them around the sides of the plants under dome reflectors and roatate the plants once a day. I have not pruned or topped and thought I read here that you want to top a week before the flip to ensure bushier growth in  the flowering procsess. I am really close to flipping.. Both are showing female pistels and am thinking the 10th of May would be theyre 2 month birthday from start.and a possible flip date. Any advice before the flip as far as topping molasass ect will be appreciated.. Thanks everyone.. Hero


----------



## woodydude (May 4, 2011)

First off, I would say carry on doing what you are doing because those look like beautiful plants.
If you intend to put them into flower on 10th and you intend to top them, do it ASAP, the last thing you need is them to be recovering from the topping while in flower.
If you intend to use molasses, I would suggest using that ASAP too. Since its intended use is to feed the microbes etc in the soil, the sooner they get that feed the better. A weekly watering with molasses does not seem too much to me but I could be a million miles from what is needed.

Green mojo Hero and keep up the good work. W


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 4, 2011)

Those are some beauties. Looking pretty indica dom too. I usually like to top my girls around the 5th to 7th week so that they have time (2-3wks) to develop double colas b4 putting into flower. I agree with WD, if yu're gonna do anything, do it now and give 'em a week or two to recover b4 flowering. I am not soil experienced but I have been told that yu want to increase the P&K just b4 going into flower to help them get a good start, and if yu don't know this, put them in the dark for 24-48 hours right when yu begin the 12/12 cycle as that also gives them a jump into flowering...Good grow mojo to ya


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2011)

Can we get a pic from the side so we can see how bushy they are or aren't--that is what determines if I top or not.


----------



## Locked (May 4, 2011)

They look like some tight noded plants....nice job.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 4, 2011)

Sure here are 2 from the side as of yesterday, Maybe don't top?  Thanks


----------



## KaptainKush (May 4, 2011)

NICE!!!!!!:goodposting:


----------



## hero4u2b (May 4, 2011)

Well Thanks for all the compliments everyone.. still kind of waiting on a should I top or not.. I won't hold my breath. Thanks again everyone. Hero


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 5, 2011)

IMO they don't need to be topped.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 5, 2011)

Thanks run I was hoping that might be a possibility.. I know they are bushy and was hoping I could avoid doing that and keeping stress to a minimum. There are new branchs eveywhere that are under big fan leaves that cant even get the right amount of light so if possible I would like to pass this time on the topping.  My next grow thou I want to do a 6 plant setup.. Thanks Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (May 5, 2011)

They are going to get huge man after you flip to 12/12 ... How many nodes they have 9/10 ?
I would top them so they get the same height, would wait 1 1/2 week and flip it to 12/12.
But honestly i don't know if it isn't counterproductive to top now since they are so tall right now.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 5, 2011)

one has 12 nodes one has 13 but they are like double noded so like (24 and 26) each original node a new one came out over it.. Maybe they all do? lol I am new so sorry but Thanks for the advice.. each plant is under its own lighting reflector set up and really they are  close to being the same height.. I guess I will just leave them as is. This was more of a trail run verse's looking for yield.. I wanted to see if it could be done.. things I would need and still do for the next ect.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2011)

I agree with not topping.  They are great looking plants.


----------



## PencilHead (May 5, 2011)

You've got some time to decide--topping and lollypopping can be done as late as a couple of weeks into flower with no noticable effects.  Don't forget to have fun.


----------



## hero4u2b (May 5, 2011)

Appreciate all the feedback and the flip is on for the 10th.. I will keep you all posted and hope it all goes well.. Thanks again everyone. Hero


----------

